# Simple project but fiiinnnaaallly finished



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Simple little model (24" tall) of a Delta II medium lift rocket. Lumber is all over the place: cherry, walnut, oak, pine.

Turned the pieces over 15 years ago and I've been dragging them around since then. 

Finally decided to finish the piece for my love me wall. The mainstay of the platform was launching GPS satellites. The system has been retired, with the last launch from the Eastern launch range in 2009 and the last launch from the Western launch range in 2018.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, Oscar! 15 years... sounds like some of my projects! :wink:

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David, thanks. I normally don't take quite that long to finish my projects. Normally, it's only a year or two late. lol

I finally finished slabbing the log (got 6x1.5" and 2x2" 6 foot slabs) and I have a flute blank ready to start routing. But again I think for tomorrow. For now, I need an adult libation, a cigar, and to burn some meat on the grill.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those slabs are terrific. My brother worked on many deep space probes at JPL. Someone gave him a briefcase with a sign that says, "why yes, as a matter of fact, I am a rocket scientist." That was a pretty reliable rocket.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Oscar36 said:


> David, thanks. I normally don't take quite that long to finish my projects. Normally, it's only a year or two late. lol
> 
> I finally finished slabbing the log (got 6x1.5" and 2x2" 6 foot slabs) and I have a flute blank ready to start routing. But again I think for tomorrow. For now, I need an adult libation, a cigar, and to burn some meat on the grill.


I made a visit to my sawyer last week for some more Oak and he begged me to take a pile of 10 cedar ~6’ long X 12” wide X 1” thick planks left behind by a guy who wanted one 3” X 12” x 6’ piece for a mantle. It’ll take a long time run through it all...


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Gents, thank you.

Tom, they were very reliable. It was before my time but one of my supervisors was at the block house when one wasn't as reliable and decided to rain down back on the launch site. That would have been a really scary place to be. Thankfully, I never saw anything like that.

Brian, one medium sized cedar chest and it all be done.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Oscar36 said:


> David, thanks. I normally don't take quite that long to finish my projects. Normally, it's only a year or two late. lol
> 
> I finally finished slabbing the log (got 6x1.5" and 2x2" 6 foot slabs) and I have a flute blank ready to start routing. But again I think for tomorrow. For now, I need an adult libation, a cigar, and to burn some meat on the grill.


Well now that tells the story in itself, especially burning the meat. If there's anything I find as enjoyable as woodworking it's grilling and smoking. And that smoking part (not cigars) takes some serious time that requires real attention. When smoking ribs I need to spritz the ribs every 30 minutes or so. Funny how little time that is when you're trying to work in the shop.......Still haven't done the brisket yet but chicken, pulled pork, fish........shucks I may have to fire up that smoker today........Meant to say "nice models" but somehow got side tracked.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Steve, very nice. I wish I had a smoker. 

I've found a nice Churchill cigar takes just about the same time as slow grilling a nice cut of meat. So a perfect pairing. 

Though a bit faster so can't smoke a full cigar, salmon and shrimp on the grill are awesome too. I can only do adult libations with those.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I love this thread for the out-of-the-way projects shown, and now I am hungry too.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Oscar36 said:


> Steve, very nice. I wish I had a smoker.
> 
> I've found a nice Churchill cigar takes just about the same time as slow grilling a nice cut of meat. So a perfect pairing.
> 
> Though a bit faster so can't smoke a full cigar, salmon and shrimp on the grill are awesome too. I can only do adult libations with those.


Imagine my Mother on the line when I told her after all the years I was smoking again......as hard as it was to give up my Marlboro's and the money spent on everything from hypnosis to gum to drugs (legal prescription). I had quit 1,000s of time and 1 finally took thanks to Chantix. Only took me about 5 years and maybe 3 months to get addicted.....


----------

